# Smoked rockfish



## vraiblonde (Aug 11, 2007)

Any suggestions as to how long and how much smoke?  For those of you not familiar, a rockfish is a striped bass - here in MD we call it rockfish.


----------



## salmonclubber (Aug 12, 2007)

vraiblond

i live on the left coast our rock fish are 3-5 pounds i fillet and skin them wrap in bacon i sprinkle them with seasoning salt i get the smoker going to 350 and get the smoke rolling place in the smoker for 30 - 45 min i check them at 30 min if not done i let them go for another 15 min they are done they taste awesome i use hickory but i like hickory for everything good luck to ya 
later
huey


----------



## vraiblonde (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks, Huey!  Tomorrow's the day!  I'll let you all know how it turned out.


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 14, 2007)

How did it turn out? We did some in the spring when the stripers first came up through.  It turned out excellent, over some cherry wood.  Smoke it with lemon pepper & some good evoo still it flaked...


----------

